# Schalke 04 - Real Madrid : 26 Febbraio 2014 ore 20,45



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

Schalke 04 - Real Madrid, ottavo di finale di Champions League in programma oggi Mercoledì 26 Febbraio 2014 alle ore 20,45.

Sulla carta, si tratta forse della partita più scontata della serie. Real Madrid nettamente favorito.

Dove vedere Schalke - Real Madrid?

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta tv, in chiaro, su Rete 4. Ed in abbonamento su Sky e Premium Calcio.

L'altro ottavo di finale della serata è Galatasaray Chelsea --) Galatasaray - Chelsea: 26 Febbraio 2014 ore 20,45


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

daje Carlè! Chiudi subito sta qualificazione


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Finisce 0 - 3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Finisce 0 - 3



da buon Catalano hai lanciato la gufata


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2014)

Gioca Satteng?
Magari un gol lo fa lui che si esalta in queste partite 
Dico 1-4.


----------



## Jino (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sono indeciso su quale guardare delle due, ma credo guarderò Carletto!


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2014)

Forza Shalke...ripeti l'impresa di tre anni fa...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Golbenzaba ma che giocata bale


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sto Draxler che razza di tiro in bocca al portiere


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

Già in vantaggio il real con Benzema, che parata di Iker poco fa


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

2-0 Bale che gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Che gol di bale... questo è un fenomeno


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

Gliene fanno 10


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fanno paura 2 0


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2014)

Bruttino il gol del pacco


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia Bale...non pensavo diventasse così forte


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè ma che ci andavamo ai quarti?

Real, Chelsea, Bayern, Psg,Dormund, Barca...

Potevamo giocarsela solo col Olipiacoso, e forse forse dormund.. ma le altre ci avrebbero affossato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Si ma con davanti quei 2 li è troppo facile


----------



## BB7 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Non ce storia. Mi ero sbagliato 0 a 3 è poco finisce in goleada...


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bruttino il gol del pacco



Babba bia che giocatore


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nel primo tempo dovevano stare 0-4...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Fine primo tempo:

Schalke 04-Real Madrid: 0-2 Benzema,Bale*


----------



## O Animal (26 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bruttino il gol del pacco



Diamogli il pallone d'oro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

il Real è l'unico che può battere il Bayern (e forse anche il PSG)


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

0-3 Ronaldo goleada.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Mammamia ma devono proprio giocare il ritorno?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia CR7.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2014)

10 gol in 6 partite


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Cr7 e' un alieno, Dio mio.......


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ma noi dove vogliamo andare ?? Se passiamo e troviamo questi ci uccidono ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

0-4 Benzema lol


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Se vabbe sto Schalke una vergogna..


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

I tre la davanti sono dei mostri dai.. se il Mortazza non vince la cl con i due davanti


----------



## aleslash (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ma si presenteranno al ritorno?


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Febbraio 2014)

Sono pur sempre lo Schalke 0-4


----------



## O Animal (26 Febbraio 2014)

A C.Ronaldo gli piace fare quel gol.. L'anno scorso al Galatasaray...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Il Real e ' mostruoso, pero' la fase difensiva dello Schalke e' da bassa Lega Pro. Sono una roba immonda, indecente, vergognosa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2014)

Perché hai fischiato boateng ?? Non mi pare abbia giocato peggio degli altri ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

0-5 Bale Manita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2014)

Ancora il pacco


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2014)

Prince lo stiamo proprio rimpiangendo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché hai fischiato boateng ?? Non mi pare abbia giocato peggio degli altri ...



L'avranno preso di mira, come capro espiatorio, per la foto di qualche giorno fa(birra e sigaretta mentre aspetta l'antidoping).


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

A parte il abyern ed in parte il Dormund il Germania le squadre fanno schifo.. ma come ci hanno superato questo nel ranking

Cioe tra leverkus e shalke 9 gol subiti ok psg e Real... ma è una roba immonda


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A parte il abyern ed in parte il Dormund il Germania le squadre fanno schifo.. ma come ci hanno superato questo nel ranking
> 
> Cioe tra leverkus e shalke 9 gol subiti ok psg e Real... ma è una roba immonda



In EL fanno molti piu' punti di noi e il Bayern negli ultimi 3 anni ha fatto 4 finali(l'ultima tutta tedesca). Le italiana una melma su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

partita imbarazzante...Real fortissimo! Ronaldo gol e grande Assit


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In EL fanno molti piu' punti di noi e il Bayern negli ultimi 3 anni ha fatto 4 finali(l'ultima tutta tedesca). Le italiana una melma su tutti i fronti.



Noi abbiamo perso i 4 posti nel 2011 non l'anno scorso.. nel 2011 la Germania in Cl aveva fatto solo. SOLO una finale.. tra l'altro persa con l'Inter.. mentre in Europa League/coppa uefa negli ultimi 10 anni solo una tedesca ha fatto la finale.. il Werder Brema tra l'altro hanno perso nel 2009

Abbiamo perso troppi punti tra il 2003 ed il 2010/11 in coppa uefa..dove i risultati sono stati osceni, certo però quelli tedeschi non meglio eh

Mah


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2014)

Che noia mortale questa Champions.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

0-6 Ronaldo.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Che gol di hubenr


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2014)

Bellissima la reazione dei tifosi al gol di Huntelaar dell'1-6.
Onore a loro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

2 Bale 2 Benzema 2 Ronaldo lol


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Febbraio 2014)

Occhio che Ancelotti è abituato alle rimonte


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

E' sempre azzardato fare pronostici secchi già agli ottavi.

Però credo che questi abbiano già la coppa tra le mani.

Quei due lì davanti sono illegali.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Finale:

Schalke - Real 1-6

2 Ronaldo
2 Bale
2 Benzema*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2014)

Partitone al ritorno  , che vincessero si sapeva ma non mi aspettavo cosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo perso i 4 posti nel 2011 non l'anno scorso.. nel 2011 la Germania in Cl aveva fatto solo. SOLO una finale.. tra l'altro persa con l'Inter.. mentre in Europa League/coppa uefa negli ultimi 10 anni solo una tedesca ha fatto la finale.. il Werder Brema tra l'altro hanno perso nel 2009
> 
> Abbiamo perso troppi punti tra il 2003 ed il 2010/11 in coppa uefa..dove i risultati sono stati osceni, certo però quelli tedeschi non meglio eh
> 
> Mah



Negli ultimi 7 anni solo l'inter nel 2010 ha fatto bene. Poi il nulla. Invece i tedeschi sempre ai quarti/semifinali in entrambe le coppe.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 7 anni solo l'inter nel 2010 ha fatto bene. Poi il nulla. Invece i tedeschi sempre ai quarti/semifinali in entrambe le coppe.



Sì ma come ho detto tu devi calcolare dal 2010 perchè in quell'anno abbiamo perso il 4 posto, non DOPO..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Febbraio 2014)

sembrava Manchester-Roma 7-1...Manchester avanti 6-0 e poi il gol più bello della serata di De Rossi...quì l'ha fatto Huntelaar


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Real e Bayern in questo momento sono le migliori squadre al mondo. Il Bayern più squadra, ma il Real ha quei due elementi davanti che fanno la differenza.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finale:
> 
> Schalke - Real 1-6
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma come ho detto tu devi calcolare dal 2010 perchè in quell'anno abbiamo perso il 4 posto, non DOPO..



Tifo'o la rincorsa teutonica s'e' ultimata nel 2011, ma e' cominciata molto prima, quindi sono anni che ci danno la paga. Anni e anni.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

*Si torna a parlare della partita. Basta Off Topic.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2014)

Il gol di Huntelaar


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Febbraio 2014)

Fate un po' di chiarezza boys 

Un giorno pare che Ancelotti non può perdere la coppa,il giorno dopo pare che solo lui ha recuperato il Real e stia facendo l'impresa


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2014)

complimenti al Real...veramente sontuosi


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2014)

----) Schalke - Real Madrid 1-6. Gol Highlights Video


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2014)

Praticamente ai quarti ci sono le migliori d'Europa fatta eccezione per i greci.

Chelsea
Real
Barca
B.Monaco
Borussia
Psg
Olympiacos
Atletico Madrid


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=1250]Sherlocked[/MENTION]

Questi messaggi provocatori non sono tollerati. Ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Fate un po' di chiarezza boys
> 
> Un giorno pare che Ancelotti non può perdere la coppa,il giorno dopo pare che solo lui ha recuperato il Real e stia facendo l'impresa



Mi pare ovvio che il comico lusitano c'entri poco o niente in questa annata.


----------



## zico (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ancelotti sta' facendo come sempre un ottimo lavoro, visto che per noi la CL e' impossibile spero che la vjnca lui umiliando in finale quel pagliaccio arrogante di mou.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ancelotti ha trovato l'equilibrio: non penso che il Bayern possa reggere


----------



## tequilad (27 Febbraio 2014)

Grande Carletto!!


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ok grande Real, grande Ronaldo, grande Bail e bla bla bla...però lo Shalke, ed in particolare il portiere e i difensori, ieri avrebbe preso gol da chiunque, anche da Matri...nemmeno in lega pro si vedono difensori tanto osceni...il portiere poi un pirla all'ennesima potenza: usciva a valanga su chiunque facendosi uccellare regolarmente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2014)

Credo sempre di più che quest'anno arriverà la decima e occhio al double. In ogni caso Carletto entrerebbe nella leggenda vincendo Champions(due) col Milan e col Real Madrid ma soprattutto mi farebbe rimangiare quanto detto sulla sua "senilità" calcistica del dopo Milan in poi.


----------



## alexxx19 (27 Febbraio 2014)

secondo me grande merito di carletto è stato anche quello di trovare il modo di far giocare di maria, da mezz ala sta facendo veramente bene e ieri ho visto che ripiegava spesso in difesa


----------



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2014)

Il Real Madrid è nel momento migliore della stagione, quindi è abbastanza normale che asfalti chiunque. Bisogna vedere in che condizioni saranno fra un paio di mesi.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ha trovato l'equilbrio, non perde da 26 partite. Di sicuro questo Real si può giocare la coppa. Io tifo Carletto!


----------



## Marilson (27 Febbraio 2014)

mi spiace per Ancelotti ma il Real non deve vincerla. Ci tengo troppo al palmares


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid è nel momento migliore della stagione, quindi è abbastanza normale che asfalti chiunque. Bisogna vedere in che condizioni saranno fra un paio di mesi.



magari ai quarti becca il Bayern


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo sempre di più che quest'anno arriverà la decima e occhio al double. In ogni caso Carletto entrerebbe nella leggenda vincendo Champions(due) col Milan e col Real Madrid ma soprattutto mi farebbe rimangiare quanto detto sulla sua "senilità" calcistica del dopo Milan in poi.



diventerebbe l'unico allenatore insieme a quello del Liverpool degli anni 70-80 a vincere 3 Champions


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2014)

anche io tifo per carletto.... certo che ho visto la partita ieri sera .. mamma mia i 3 li davanti sono mostruosi... 

pensavo una cosa.. vi immaginate un ibra al real ? 

cr7 - Ibra - bale


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi spiace per Ancelotti ma il Real non deve vincerla. Ci tengo troppo al palmares


Io sinceramente mi auguro che la vinca il PSG, perchè Ibra merita di vincere la Champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> diventerebbe l'unico allenatore insieme a quello del Liverpool degli anni 70-80 a vincere 3 Champions


Si troverebbe ad aver vinto la Champions League da allenatore dei due più grandi club di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Frikez (27 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> anche io tifo per carletto.... certo che ho visto la partita ieri sera .. mamma mia i 3 li davanti sono mostruosi...
> 
> pensavo una cosa.. vi immaginate un ibra al real ?
> 
> cr7 - Ibra - bale



Troppi galli nello stesso pollaio


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> anche io tifo per carletto.... certo che ho visto la partita ieri sera .. mamma mia i 3 li davanti sono mostruosi...
> 
> pensavo una cosa.. vi immaginate un ibra al real ?
> 
> cr7 - Ibra - bale



Più che altro è stata la difesa dello Shalke ad essere mostruosa (in senso inverso ovvio) ad. es il terzo gol è roba da dementi: ma ti immagini non dico un Nesta, ma anche un Costacurta o un...Chiellini ed un ...Agazzi (per dire) farsi fare un gol come quello??? Cioè una roba indecente: ripeto ok grande Real... ma piccolo, piccolissimo Shalke 04


----------



## alexxx19 (27 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che altro è stata la difesa dello Shalke ad essere mostruosa (in senso inverso ovvio) ad. es il terzo gol è roba da dementi: ma ti immagini non dico un Nesta, ma anche un Costacurta o un...Chiellini ed un ...Agazzi (per dire) farsi fare un gol come quello??? Cioè una roba indecente: ripeto ok grande Real... ma piccolo, piccolissimo Shalke 04



beh il portiere è l' ultimo dei colpevoli, nel primo tempo ha salvato almeno 2/3 palle gol a ronaldo...

per la difesa invece concordo in pieno, veramente indecente


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> beh il portiere è l' ultimo dei colpevoli, nel primo tempo ha salvato almeno 2/3 palle gol a ronaldo...
> 
> per la difesa invece concordo in pieno, veramente indecente



Certo ha evitato molti goals, però almeno sul quarto e sul quinto la colpa maggiore è stata sua perchè ha fatto delle uscite assolutamente prive di senso..certo a quel punto il disastro era già fatto...


----------



## iceman. (27 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Troppi galli nello stesso pollaio



Con Ozil al posto di Di Maria sarebbero ancora più forti.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente mi auguro che la vinca il PSG, perchè Ibra merita di vincere la Champions.



C'è un plebiscito per Zlatan


----------



## Marilson (27 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente mi auguro che la vinca il PSG, perchè Ibra merita di vincere la Champions.



Infatti io tifo esattamente PSG per lo stesso tuo motivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si troverebbe ad aver vinto la Champions League da allenatore dei due più grandi club di tutti i tempi.



esatto, ma è ancora lunga la strada


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con Ozil al posto di Di Maria sarebbero ancora più forti.



a sinistra è devastante Di Maria...Ozil poi gioca al centro


----------



## gabuz (27 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha trovato l'equilbrio, non perde da 26 partite. Di sicuro questo Real si può giocare la coppa. *Io tifo Carletto!*


.


----------

